# Applet + DB lokal mit dem Browser testen.



## Tomm (1. Okt 2007)

Hi,

weiss jemand wie man Applets mit Datenbankanbindung lokal auf dem Rechner testen kann. Als Anwendung läuft es ohne Probleme. Wenn ich jedoch mit dem Applet auf die DB zugreife bekomme ich folgenden Fehler in der Java-Console:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission accessClassInPackage.sun.jdbc.odbc)
at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPackageAccess(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletSecurity.checkPackageAccess(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
.
.
.
.
.

Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Tomm


----------



## wayne (1. Okt 2007)

hi tomm,

der exception nach zu schließen hast du dein applet nicht signiert. da ich und viele andere dazu schon einiges geschrieben haben, schreib ich's nicht noch mal. deshalb klicke hier um darüber eine erklärung zu finden.

viel erfolg

wayne


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2007)

FAQ -> Applets signieren


----------

